# REPTILES!!!!!



## patches2593 (Mar 12, 2012)

anyone who has reptiles please post pictures of them here!!!

also you can post pictures of your cute bunnies!!! 



thank you!!!!!


----------



## MikeAndKayla (Mar 21, 2012)

This is Mojito when we first brought her home. She is a Green Anole, but she turns brown when she is stressed out or after she eats.







Here she is again (sorry it's blurry, taken from the other side of the glass right after we sprayed the tank with water)






I don't have any other pics of her or our Long Tailed Lizard on Photobucket right now but I'll try to get some more/better ones up to share tomorrow.


----------



## degrassi (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is Petrie. He's my 28yo Three toed box turtle. Is was severely abused when I got him 12years ago, deformed beak, skin, shell, tail bit off from a dog. He's improved a lot but still suffers from permanent damage. He's my little buddy.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 21, 2012)

Petrie is beautiful! You obviously take very good care of him now, his color is great.

These are my three-toed turtles, Kate and Leopold. Their first mom died and then they were neglected for a number of years before they made it to reptile rescue. We estimate the age to be around 20. I have had them for the last 3 years. They are now happy and very frisky.


----------



## Apscvt11 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello! I have four Leopard Geckos that I care for in addition to the buns. 

Sheldon was my first, got her at my local Petsmart 2.5 years ago as a hatchling. She is a normal and at first I thought she was a he so I picked the name Sheldon from Big Bang Theory on TV. Come to find out he was a she but the name stuck. She certainly has the attitude to match who she was named after! 






Next came Saphira, my Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail, although the tail has faded some. I got her at an expo and is turning 2 in April. She was named after the dragon in the Eragon book series. She is the one on the right.






I took Xenia in off of craigslist from a guy who had way too many in a small tank. She was about 30 grams when I got her and she has now hit the scale at 90g this past week. I am not sure on age but she is definitely the friendliest of them all.






Last is miss Tinkerbell who I acquired last May from craigslist as well. A woman listed her as a male that she couldn't get to eat and wanted to find a home for. After seeing a picture I decided to take her in. When I picked her up I almost cried. he woman had been trying to feed her dead flies and after going to the vet it was determined she had severe calcium deficiency resulting in a malformed spine (it is 's' shaped), MBD, and had broken her right hind femur in the past leading to it healing incorrectly. So now she walks on what is basically her knee because that leg is deformed. She was less that 25 grams when I got her and is now a steady 46 but will likely never get any bigger due to the lack of proper care. 






So if you made it through all that congrats, and that is my little reptile family! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 26, 2012)

My pastel Ball Python Jade - this was when I first got her.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 26, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 26, 2012)

This is my roommates panther chameleon named Quasi. He passed away last Wednesday


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 26, 2012)

aw. i love chamelions. very sad


----------



## windyhill (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to get a reptile, but have no clue what to get,lol.
We had a leopard gecko for a few years, but thats the only type of reptile we ever had. 
Everyone has such neat critters!


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 29, 2012)

GET A BEARDED DRAGON!! the best in my opinion


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 2, 2012)

Thought my reptile friends might love this.


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 2, 2012)

omg!!!! i absolutely LOVE this picture!!!! awesome photography!!!! omg its beautiful!!!! magnificent!!!!!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you! Actually entered it into a Easter contest so heres to hoping I win the 50 dollar gift card!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Thought my reptile friends might love this.



Love the pic. Have no reptiles, I don't think I ever will, but know some who adore these animals. Beautiful snake! Wishing you luck in the contest!

K


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 4, 2012)

i totally think you'll win FOR SURE!!!! ....except i don't know who your competition is so.....


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL.
My boyfriend actually entered the snake.
I entered Harley my bunny.

You can see them here...
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150638221952712.395326.50066697711&type=3

The winner is announced tomorrow!


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 8, 2012)

out of all of them i honestly think you will win and i honestly liked yours the best!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2012)

Aww need to post my crew. Have 4 Leos, 1 aft, 1 bts.


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 8, 2012)

jynxie:

DID YOU WIN!!!!?????!!!!!


----------



## SablePoint (Apr 8, 2012)

All I got are turtles.

Zack, the Stinkpot:














Tiko, the Eastern Painted:















Here's my newest turtle, Turbo, an African Mud Turtle. This is the only image I have of him, sorry about the quality:


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 9, 2012)

patches2593 wrote:


> jynxie:
> 
> DID YOU WIN!!!!?????!!!!!



No. ):
The chicken with the party hat did. ):

But thank you for liking our pictures the most! :3


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 11, 2012)

THAT IS RIDICULOUS!!!!!! omg!!! the picture was badly taken and the chicken wasn't even that cute!!!!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm so excited I have to share. My acupuncturist is moving to Hawaii, so he sold me his 135 gal tank for $300! It has been moved into the livingroom and I'm getting the supplies tonight. Kate and Leopold are going to have a kickass house! 72x18x24 inches, 6 feet of turtle country! I promise to post pictures once it is all set up. I'm so excited!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is my Normal AFT Kendal Avery






My Super Hypo Strip het Tremper Albino leopard gecko Danica Bell 






My mack snow leopard gecko Isadora Charlotte.






My high yellow Jackie Jax who is about to shed so not looking so hot.






My Hypo leopard gecko and only male Harper Emery.






I still need to get pics of my BTS.


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 12, 2012)

thats great. a 135 tank for $300 wow.


----------

